# Need Climber Saint Petersburg, Florida



## magicmic (Jun 6, 2005)

In need of climbers in Saint Petersburg, Florida.Cash money daily.ASAP


----------



## Psychodoe (Jun 7, 2005)

What kind of money you talking?


----------



## Redbull (Jun 8, 2005)

I posted a number of a climber from Kansas City who wants to relocate. Give him a call. Rick @ 816-241-4291.
Thanks,
Brandon


----------

